# WLP-510. What to do?



## Fat Bastard (15/7/14)

I got given a vial of WLP-510 Bastogne Ale yeast. She's a bit out of date, but I reckon I can step it up and get enough to brew with out of it.

Anyway, I believe this is the Orval strain. I'm not sure if I want to start mucking around with Brett just yet, and purchase a glass carboy and siphons and all the other attendant crap that will just make my lovely and normally patient partner crack it.

From what I've read, it produces bulk bananna esters when used on its own. Does anyone know what the hell I can use this for apart from an Orval clone?

Cheers,

FB


----------



## stakka82 (15/7/14)

I have heard that if your sanitation is up to scratch you should be able to get away with using your regular equipment, if you wanted to be thorough you could bleach your stuff or hot caustic it after the batch is done rather than making a bunch of purchases.


----------



## mje1980 (16/7/14)

Does it have brett in it? Orval uses brett in the bottle I believe, or at least after primary fermentation. 

Some good reviews of it online with a quick google search


----------



## seamad (16/7/14)

I've used it for orvalian type beers as the primary yeast ( it has no brett) and then added dregs from orval bottles to finish up. I've not found any dominant banana yet, but tend to ferment lowish at 18. I'd class it as belgiany but pretty subtle compared to other belgian yeasts I've used.


----------



## boybrewer (16/7/14)

Found this on REDDIT I hope this helps View attachment YeastBot Database - Master Database (1).pdf


----------



## Fat Bastard (17/7/14)

Thanks Beer Belly, an excellent resource!

The vial does not have Brett in it, so I can use it without reservation., although I do like the idea of an Orval clone!

Hmmm, need to do some research. My stainless fermenter shall be arriving soon, so I have a few plastic ones destined for the tip. How long would I have to leave it in the Brett, and would it be ok an a soon to be disposed of plastic fermenter?


----------



## Dips Me Lid (17/7/14)

Cheers Beer Belly, that yeast database link is brilliant!


----------

